# Beautiful Mare Contest *vOTING*



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Puzzle*-Waybueno









*Pesky*-Zora









*Peppy*-soileddove









*Nova*-mliponoga









*Molly*-lilruffian









*Lady*-JessLovesLady









*Jazz*-SpiritedLittleCopperSpots









*Gypsy*-Rowzy









*Demi*-paintluver









*Crystal*-All4Crystal









*Cricket*-reininggirl









*Bunny*-Starlet









*Blue*-barrelracer7335









*Bessie*-smrobs









*Bella*-Starlet


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok...how do we vote?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

1. Jazz - SpiritedLittleCopperSpots
2. Rosie - Corinowalk
3. Saphire - lilruffian

If I can only have one vote, take the first one. If only 2, then take the first two. And if all three, take all of them.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

I vote for: *Sabrina*-Bubrina


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*Sabrina*-Bubrina


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

1. Rosie 
2. Bessie
3. Romanygirl


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

i vote for *Bunny*-Starlet


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

*Peppy*-soileddove


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mackenzie


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

1 - *Saphire*-lilruffian
2 - *Sahdyladt*-ShadowSpazzz
3 - *Puzzle*-Waybueno

If I could I would have voted all of you!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Sabrina-Bubrina


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

I vote for Darcy, Darrenvale!


----------



## ericka (Sep 9, 2010)

cannot go past *Rosie*-corinowalk. there's something about her. beautiful conformation, beautiful coat. definitely has my vote.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

*Saphire*-lilruffian


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Can the runners upload more pictures of their mares on the thread?


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I just have to put mine in for *Peppy*-- soileddove ha ha


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

*Saphire*-lilruffian 
that was a tough decision .


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

mliponoga said:


> Can the runners upload more pictures of their mares on the thread?


No sorry, this is only voting. Thank you for asking before voting.


----------



## MGA (Mar 18, 2010)

*RomanyGirl*-darrenvale


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Miss Mackenzie...but of course I'm bias!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Bubrina!


----------



## Kayley (Sep 11, 2010)

*Thistle*
*Roxy*
*RomanyGirl*
I like others to but i dont know why i kept going back to these 3


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

*RomanyGirl*-darrenvale

it was so hard to choose betweet her and Starlet's Bella! ughh. but the decision had to be made


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Cricket*


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Saphire


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 6, 2010)

Darcey -darrenvale


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

1-Saphire
2-Sabrina
3-Bunny


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

*Saphire*-lilruffian


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

BTW my horse's name is shady Lady.. not sure how that got mixed up..


----------



## vext (Sep 13, 2010)

*Faun*- Tempest !


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll give one more day for voting and then I'll close it down.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehe thank you Horselover250 for voting on cricket! and then of coarse im going to vote for cricket lol. but for the horse thats not mine ill vote for zip- barrelracer7335


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Alright I'm going to go ahead and close this down sO I can start on the drawings. 

Since there were so many that we're in third place I decided to use a random number generator to decide that placing. 

*Winners:*
*First:*Saphire
*Second:*Sabrina
*Third:*Darcy

These were the other five mares that tied with Darcy. 
Mackenzie, Rosie, Romany Girl, Peppy, Cricket

Here are the prizes once again.
*First:* Full body drawing
*Second:* Half body Drawing
*Third:* Head show drawing

*Congrats to everyone! *


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks! This is great. Here are some more pics of her for you to choose from:wink:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Funny how all my pics are from that side but _both_ of her eyes are blue lol


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

my first vote is for *Saphire-lilruffian* GORGEOUS GIRL! love her eye. 
my second place is *Jazz-SpiritedLittleCopperSpots* adorable face and beautiful muscling!


----------



## meemoicloee23 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Nova*-mliponoga PP


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

^^The voting was done awhile ago (9/16), and the winner was Saphire....


----------

